# Waashington State Shooting



## Scout (Nov 29, 2009)

Four police officers have been shot dead in an ambush at a coffee shop in Washington State, police say


http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/americas/8385421.stm


----------



## Shishkabob (Nov 29, 2009)

Just saw this.

That B-tard is not going to make it to trial.  Guaranteed.


Prayers with the officer's families.


----------



## nomofica (Nov 30, 2009)

This sickens me.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 30, 2009)

What the heck posseses people!?! This sicko needs to pay! 

Thoughts and prayers for the familys and friends from a fellow Wasingtonion, public servant, and guy from a big law enforcement family.


----------



## bunkie (Nov 30, 2009)

The officers work for the pd in a city that I just moved out of. There are signs and shows of support everywhere. It's so nice to see the community rally together for the families of the officers. They all left children behind. :sad: The suspect still hasn't been found but they believe he's wounded. I can't stop thinking about these four officers and their families.


----------



## Scout (Dec 1, 2009)

Linuss said:


> That B-tard is not going to make it to trial.  Guaranteed.



http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20091201/ap_on_re_us/us_officers_shot


----------



## High Speed Chaser (Dec 2, 2009)

Scout said:


> http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20091201/ap_on_re_us/us_officers_shot





> A psychological evaluation in October found he was a risk to public safety, but not enough of one to justify committing him, the newspaper reported.



I think you either are a public risk or not a public risk and if you are a public risk, you should be committed


----------



## CountryEMT-bGurl (Dec 2, 2009)

Wow, sad!!!! Prayers to the family. I would have just shot him weather he was advancing towards me or not!!! Thats just so sad.............hummmmm!
By the way, I know of someone who thinks he is "Jesus" as well, I am thinking I should re-think his friendship!!! Really just friends with him now because I feel bad for him as he use to never be this way!


----------



## Shishkabob (Dec 2, 2009)

Scout said:


> http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20091201/ap_on_re_us/us_officers_shot



Trust me, I found that asap and was happy.  



I actually have multiple people on another forum telling me that he, and other murderers, are our equals, that a life is still a life no matter who it is or what they did.   I don't know how to fight with incompetence like that.  

I would never trade anyones life for Osamas life, or Mixon (the shooter in Oakland earlier this year).


----------



## medichopeful (Dec 3, 2009)

CountryEMT-bGurl said:


> I would have just shot him weather he was advancing towards me or not!!!



I hope you're kidding.  Though the guy was clearly the lowest of the low, he would have deserved a trial.

I'm not going to lose any sleep over his death, though.


----------



## Luno (Dec 3, 2009)

Personally, I think SPD got this one right, Monfort = Quad, Clemmons = Dead...  Big fan of the boys in blue right now...


----------



## reaper (Dec 3, 2009)

Yes, it was good that one of the blue got to serve the justice!


----------



## EMSLaw (Dec 3, 2009)

medichopeful said:


> I hope you're kidding.  Though the guy was clearly the lowest of the low, he would have deserved a trial.
> 
> I'm not going to lose any sleep over his death, though.



He shot four cops, and was apparently reaching for his gun when he was shot dead, presumably to kill a fifth cop if he could.  

I don't think any of us are going to lose any sleep over it.


----------



## Shishkabob (Dec 3, 2009)

medichopeful said:


> I hope you're kidding.  Though the guy was clearly the lowest of the low, he would have deserved a trial.
> 
> I'm not going to lose any sleep over his death, though.



No, see, humans get trials.  Animals do not.  He was an animal.


----------



## DT4EMS (Dec 3, 2009)

EMSLaw said:


> He shot four cops, and was apparently reaching for his gun when he was shot dead, presumably to kill a fifth cop if he could.
> 
> I don't think any of us are going to lose any sleep over it.




Yup...... even then.. even if his back was turned it could still be a justifed shooting to "Stop" him. I do believe there are some cases to back that up.


----------



## spinnakr (Dec 3, 2009)

medichopeful said:


> I hope you're kidding.  Though the guy was clearly the lowest of the low, he would have deserved a trial.
> 
> I'm not going to lose any sleep over his death, though.



My sentiments exactly.  And while I wouldn't be so quick to take the officer at face value when it comes to "reaching for a gun" - because if I'm a lone patrolman with no witnesses, anybody could be "reaching for a gun" - but I'm okay with the moral ambiguity.  Like you said, I'm sure not going to lose any sleep over it.

Incidentally, Washington only has a single 'A' in it


----------



## reaper (Dec 3, 2009)

If you read the article on it. Witnesses backed up the officers statement.


----------



## medichopeful (Dec 3, 2009)

EMSLaw said:


> He shot four cops, and was apparently reaching for his gun when he was shot dead, presumably to kill a fifth cop if he could.
> 
> I don't think any of us are going to lose any sleep over it.



I have no problem with a justified shooting.  I would, however, have a problem with an execution style killing BY a police officer.

I'm a MAJOR supporter of the police, and I feel for their loss.  It's terrible news.

But like I said, I won't lose any sleep over his death.


----------



## spinnakr (Dec 3, 2009)

reaper said:


> If you read the article on it. Witnesses backed up the officers statement.



Ah, my bad - read it, but apparently not that well.  Nonetheless, in a more generalized case, what I said previously applies.


----------



## Scout (Dec 4, 2009)

spinnakr said:


> Incidentally, Washington only has a single 'A' in it



Everyone is a critic, Typo, lets not get into the AmericaniZation of the English language 


While I have not done much reading of the case, would it not appear this man was a little bit sick in the head, thus requiring treatment rather than execution? However if he was shot in a defensive manner well stupid idea to draw the weapon.


----------

